# Kingwood Drainage Ditches



## Rapalakid (May 12, 2008)

This is my first post on 2cool!!!

I've been having luck in the drainage ditches around Kingwood for sunfish, largemouth bass and catfish. Bait of choice is Berkley Gulp and Texas Rigged lizards.

Best conditions seem to be after a period of no rain when the water has had some time to clear.

Good luck out there everyone!


----------



## muleherder (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome to 2cool. Looks like you're doing something right. Thanks for the report.


----------



## neophyte (Oct 23, 2004)

Great post Rapalakid!


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Welcome aboard Rapalakid ! Keep us posted on how things are going.


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

I haven't tried, however, my grandson reported he had caught fish in the ditches behind Woodland Hills...I didn't really take him seriously...I will now and ask him were he went. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Reminds me of my youth. Wetting a line anywhere I thought I might catch fish. Keep it up


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

Well the cat is out the bag now, Welcome aboard Rapalakid.
I've fished that area and you are right about the fishing there. Some of the out of way spot do hold some nice bass, crappie, cats and bream. Seems like you are adventrous when you go out fishing, as I was/am when looking for new places to try. keep the post coming as you will find on 2cool-we're all friendly and helpful.


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

Rapalkid - That is awesome to hear someone else is taking advantage of the Kingwood waterways. I grew up there and know most of them like the back of my hand. They do change a bit over the years, but some of the honey holes are probably the same.

My favorite was a little (1/4 mile) down from the Bens Branch bridge right on top of a drainage pipe. I would use crawfish jigs alot and catch mostly largemouth. I attached a picture. 

As you know there are tons of places to go in Kingwood. I used to actually go alot at the apartment ponds as well.


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

My biggest Kingwood drainage ditch largemouth was 6 lbs. I have caught many in the 2-4 pound range. I have not fished them in many years but think about it every time I cross over them.


----------



## Rapalakid (May 12, 2008)

*thanks*

thanks for all the replies


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

i stumbled up on a drainage behind mcdonalds and ther wer hundreds of bedding redears and shellcrackers about a month ago


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

MMMMMMMMMM shellcrackers/red ears, scale, gut, cut off head, fry! Don't know about from a ditch in Kingwood though, might have some extra additives.
SS


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

If you know where to go, Kingwood has plenty of good fishing spots. The country club has some excellent fishing, but they may kick you out.

You should try frog gigging at the country club. In highschool we used to load up on big bullfrogs, mostly from the Lake Course. A flashlight, gig/net, and a pillowcase are all you need.


----------



## Cab Craig (Jan 26, 2008)

I think that drainage pipe that BARBQ shows in the picture is the effluent from the sewer treatment plant that you can see in the picture.


----------



## Rapalakid (May 12, 2008)

here is two we caught


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Those are either warmouth perch or gogleye perch, they have a little red on the ear alright but are a little different.


----------



## Rapalakid (May 12, 2008)

yeah I know , maybe this is what your if not I dont really know?:birthday2


----------



## Rapalakid (May 12, 2008)

i hope this is it.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

The top two fish are green sunfish, IMO and the next one looks like a long ear sunfish. Nice job.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The bottom one is a long ear for sure, maybe so on the top ones meadlowlark. I will consult my freshwater fishes of Texas for confirmation, LOL, I bet your right.


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

*kingwood*

i used to run my bass boat all the way up to that spot. you can also catchem good at the bridge just down from there. only fish the kingwood side pilinngs
they have about 3 foot of wate around them. the atascocita side is less than a foot. the are down by the golf course is really good to,
tight lines


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Great job rapalakid. I remember growin up fishing in any hole that had movement. Little H&H spinners should bring you good luck in those ditches. Used to use a small curl taled white grub and regular hook. Didn't even have a leadhead. I still carry a rod in my truck on jobs and catch myself thowing little lures in these ditches and small creeks around job sites. LOL


----------



## Rapalakid (May 12, 2008)

*thanks*

I just now discoverd that there are gar,carp and shad at the drainage ditch!


----------



## dancingwithbulls (Jun 19, 2007)

Congrats man, it's nice to see people fishing the waters i fish too. I used to walk over to that drainage ditch and catch good sized LMB's there. We caught a 7 pound Bowfin out of that area underneath the bridge...lots of gars too. Have fun over there, that's gotta be my favorite area of Kingwood to fish.


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

I have caught some big bass in there man. I used to fish that drainage ditch from the Deerwood Country Club all the way to the Forest course. In my personal golf cart.


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

bluegill addict said:


> If you know where to go, Kingwood has plenty of good fishing spots. The country club has some excellent fishing, but they may kick you out.
> 
> You should try frog gigging at the country club. In highschool we used to load up on big bullfrogs, mostly from the Lake Course. A flashlight, gig/net, and a pillowcase are all you need.


I have been kicked out so many times its ridiculous. I am a member out there so I started running from the marshals in my personal cart, its quite fun.
:tongue:


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

BARBQ said:


> Rapalkid - That is awesome to hear someone else is taking advantage of the Kingwood waterways. I grew up there and know most of them like the back of my hand. They do change a bit over the years, but some of the honey holes are probably the same.
> 
> My favorite was a little (1/4 mile) down from the Bens Branch bridge right on top of a drainage pipe. I would use crawfish jigs alot and catch mostly largemouth. I attached a picture.
> 
> As you know there are tons of places to go in Kingwood. I used to actually go alot at the apartment ponds as well.


That pipe that flows out there, between the 16 green an 17 tee, is an awesome spot, watch for snakes! My house is on that map.


----------



## sb (Jul 16, 2004)

*class of 1989*

Anyone posting go to khs around this year. May have fished with you. sb


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

class of 08


----------



## sb (Jul 16, 2004)

*old*

THat makes me feel kind of old capt kyle.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

u number 1 rapalakid--ur handle was my first ever fishin bait--keep up the fishin--as u get older ur fishin spots will widen--ull learn more--and have more fun--u have an advantage that i did not have when i was young--2cool--u can learn tons here--i have--always ask questions and be willing to learn---


----------



## Rapalakid (May 12, 2008)

I do my fair share of saltwater too. Just fished lake conroe today on jigs and caught nothing but bream.


----------



## NOLA Fisherman (Nov 1, 2008)

Are thosf fish okay to eat?


----------



## megjur (Jan 4, 2006)

Just fished that "ditch" last week. It's called Bens Branch. Used minnows got lots of bass, from 13 to 15 inches. Ben's Branch used to be fantastic for all kinds of fish, bass to 5lbs, white bass, catfish. However in recent years certain"illegal" fishermen would come with seines and walk the banks netting and keeping everyhting with fins. This put a real damper on the fishing, but it seems now that it may be turning around.


----------



## 12poundbass (Jun 25, 2007)

The first two fish Rapalakid posted are Green Sunfish. They are fun to catch because they have a big mouth like a crappie. The third fish is either a red breast sunfish or a longear sunfish, probably the redbreast. Nice catch. I remember fishing for sunfish up at Garner Sate Park, always fun. Keep fishing Rapalakid and you may make the BASS tournament trail one of these days.


----------

